# Shipping from Dubai to Australia



## bellalou (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello

Not sure anyone can advise, but Im shipping around AED 55,000 worth of household goods to Australia. The company I have chosen is a well known one world wide. But instead of insuring the goods for AED 55,000 at 3.5%, they have advised us we should insure it for AED 100,000 as this is what the insurers will consider that volume of space to be. If there are any breakages along the way, they said that the insurers will only pay half as they will consider this to be under valuing our items.

My question is though, surely this is lying on the form and if we claim for anything then the insurers will obviously know the Ikea couch is worth AED 5000 and not AED 10,000 like they advise us to put down.

Im confused whether to say the truth or take the companies advice and overvalue and lie on the form, but then could be caught out. Anyone heard of this before?


----------

